# Tattoos with Bowers/Pacific?



## blastereosloud (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I tried searching the forums and read some previous posts about general info on tattoos/piercings for EMTs but was curious to know if anyone has information regarding them being hired or not hired or just any general information as to Bowers/Pacific Ambulance's tattoo policy? I stopped getting tattoos last year but have a lot of them, about 14 to be exact. Most of them I can cover up but I have a quarter sleeve on my right arm, a small wrist tattoo on my right side, a hand tattoo that cover the entire backside of my left hand and a super tiny one on the right side of my neck that's almost directly under my ear (my long hair usually covers it). Like I mentioned, most of my other ones are all easily covered with shirts, blouses, etc. but I have an interview with Bowers/Pacific on THIS Tuesday, November 22nd and was curious to know if anyone knew some tidbits to share with me on this area so I can maybe try to prepare? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 20, 2011)

Specifically, I do not know of their policies, however you're going to have a few issues that I can forsee (note: I have no tatoos, but these are observations).

1. Hair/Neck tattoo... most EMS companies want you to look professional. that being said, Hair must be pulled back. If you have a tattoo on your neck, it may be hard to cover unless your collar from your uniform covers it. My company has a no facial hair policy for men, and I do miss my goatee.

2. Back of hand - they may be "ok" with it but fortunately your nitrile gloves will probably cover it.... but who wants to wear those 24/7

3. Sleeve - easy to cover, condiser wearing a long sleeve shirt or purchasing the cover up tattoo sleeves.

Good Luck!


----------



## terrible one (Nov 20, 2011)

Back of hand and neck tatoos are career enders with a lot of Fire/EMS departments. 
Good luck


----------



## Mufasa556 (Nov 22, 2011)

All tattoos must be covered and all jewelry removed. You'll be stuck wearing long sleeve uniforms all the time.

Your hand tattoo may be the biggest obstacle.

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, my other friend who is a CCT nurse with them just got back to me about it today and said the same thing you did Mufasa. How unfortunate that tattoos are still looked at with such a stigma. I get part of why it is the way it is, but with how far we've come from how tattoo work was originally looked upon as, you'd think long sleeves and "deal breakers" would be a thing of the past at this point. I guess it still depends on where you go. I used to live in Whittier, and it's still an area I frequent very often. If you've ever seen their police department, it's a joke how they look. Almost ALL of them are firstly, younger than me, and secondly, sleeved up, tatted up and well, you get the picture. And these are cops! I went to visit my cousin at his station to pick his brain about some fire service related stuff and ended up hanging out all day with him and his crew. He works for LA County fire down at one of the Malibu stations and they told me at least with County, my tattoos, even my hand and neck one shouldn't be a big deal. I believe, as hopefully many others that do the hiring, make the decisions, etc, are starting to see that a persons tattoos don't dictate how well they do their job. I can understand if I had a giant swastika or decapitated baby inked up on my forehead how one might say that's on the unprofessional side, but in my opinion, it should all be looked at on a case by case basis. Oh well. Interview is tomorrow and I'm gonna go finish preparing. I'm sort of not as nervous anymore because I feel like I don't care as much since I almost feel like I'm certain that I'm not going to get the job because of my hand. -_-


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 22, 2011)

I love these threads. It's not like companies up and decided that tattoos don't present the image they want to present yesterday.


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 22, 2011)

It could be because it's late and I'm getting deliriously sleepy but would you mind elaborating a bit more on what you meant on your reply, JPINFV?


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 22, 2011)

I've seen some very interesting tats and piercings on lots of crews here in SA.
Granted, they are covered as best as possible, but it's still there and you can see it.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 22, 2011)

Sure. The fact that visible tattoos are still not widely viewed as presenting a professional appearance is neither new nor a secret. It's been like that for a very long time, and most likely will be like that for a very long time, just like long hair on most guys, unnatural hair colors, and a myriad of other things. If I grew my hair out, dyed it bright pink, and showed up in a professional looking skirt to an interview, I highly doubt I'd even get past the secretary because long hair and skirts on guys, as well as pink hair on anyone, is not considered professional. 

However, no one apparently thinks about the issue of presenting a professional image when they decide to get a tattoo (which unlike hair length, colors, or clothing, is harder to impossible to get rid of) in a place that is either impossible or uncomfortable to cover up. Additionally, when people get tattoos in places that are impossible or extremely uncomfortable to cover up and the consequences of that choice rears its head, the company looking to present a professional image is what is blamed instead of the person who choose to modify his or her body in a fashion that doesn't present what is widely and commonly considered to be professional.


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 22, 2011)

JPINFV, you have probably heard many people say this, and granted a good percentage of the ones who have in fact said this are full of crap, I can honestly say that a lot of individuals (including myself) went through with my tattoo work, etc. very much aware of the potential consequences with regard to career. In fact, I got the tattoo I have on my hand while I was going through my core fire tech classes after going through UCLA's EMT program. Throughout that time and even before I had asked many people both involved in the industry and who hire for other types of companies, just what their two cents were. I came to the conclusion that I was not going to allow myself to censor my expression just because the whole view of tattoo art in the workplace has not yet reached a more pleasant standing point. Like I said, I can understand that there are certain reservations about it, depending on the person and their choice of work, but it shouldn't be a deal breaker for any company anymore. As I also mentioned before, a persons tattoo or even choice of hair color should not dictate what sort of employee they are. My previous job was doing marketing for a beauty school for 5 years, granted the industry itself is one all for the whole self-expression ideal, the CEO, CFO and all the other big guns that I had to work under the same roof with, were more old school, but still saw me walking around the office as the marketing chick with the red streaked hair and tattoos and never thought any less of me. I can respect and appreciate your point JPINFV, but I still heavily disagree with where we stand overall with tattoo acceptance in the workplace today.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 22, 2011)

That's great...it still doesn't change the fact that you have now made yourself difficult to employee in your chosen line of work. Researching it, then saying "screw it, I'm going to express myself" also shows a lack of judgement in my view. Not a good way to garner sympathy.


----------



## phideux (Nov 22, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> That's great...it still doesn't change the fact that you have now made yourself difficult to employee in your chosen line of work. Researching it, then saying "screw it, I'm going to express myself" also shows a lack of judgement in my view. Not a good way to garner sympathy.



So true. 

Where I am you can have visible tattoos on the arms, as long as they cover less than 25% of the exposed skin, and are not discriminatory/distasteful. Over the 25% mark, you are destined for full time long sleeves. No tattoos over the collar, and you can't wear your hair down to cover it. No tats on the hands.


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 22, 2011)

I never said that it wouldn't make me hard to employee, nor did I not realize that when I got my tattoos. Lack of judgement? Not really. I just told you, twice now I knew when I got every single one of my tattoos what potential future repercussions could occur, just because I decided to still get them done doesn't show lack of judgement. I made a decision, and went ahead with it. Please explain to me how you still consider that a lack of judgement on my part? Just because I refuse to shelter my means of expression for a potential employer? You and me may make different kinds of decisions in our lives, that does not in anyway shape or form however show a lack of judgement on my part.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 22, 2011)

blastereosloud said:


> JPINFV, you have probably heard many people say this, and granted a good percentage of the ones who have in fact said this are full of crap, I can honestly say that a lot of individuals (including myself) went through with my tattoo work, etc. very much aware of the potential consequences with regard to career. In fact, I got the tattoo I have on my hand while I was going through my core fire tech classes after going through UCLA's EMT program. Throughout that time and even before I had asked many people both involved in the industry and who hire for other types of companies, just what their two cents were. I came to the conclusion that I was not going to allow myself to censor my expression just because the whole view of tattoo art in the workplace has not yet reached a more pleasant standing point. Like I said, I can understand that there are certain reservations about it, depending on the person and their choice of work, but it shouldn't be a deal breaker for any company anymore. As I also mentioned before, a persons tattoo or even choice of hair color should not dictate what sort of employee they are. My previous job was doing marketing for a beauty school for 5 years, granted the industry itself is one all for the whole self-expression ideal, the CEO, CFO and all the other big guns that I had to work under the same roof with, were more old school, but still saw me walking around the office as the marketing chick with the red streaked hair and tattoos and never thought any less of me. I can respect and appreciate your point JPINFV, but I still heavily disagree with where we stand overall with tattoo acceptance in the workplace today.



They are accepted by our generation, in EMS we deal with the older generation a fair amount who don't accept it. That's why I think most companies don't like them. 

I have tattoos, mine are hidden in pants and a t-shirt. No shorts for special events though but that's fine with me they are goofy looking shorts anyways.


----------



## jkrewko (Nov 22, 2011)

I have sleeves and knuckle tattoos. Wear the long sleeves. it's annoying but thats the price you pay. definitely blows in the summer


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 22, 2011)

NVRob said:


> They are accepted by our generation, in EMS we deal with the older generation a fair amount who don't accept it.



I'm not even sure I'd go that far to be honest. They might be more accepted, but even now I imagine that the people who are making hiring decisions would consider neck, hand, or sleeve tattoos as a negative, just not an automatic disqualification.


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 22, 2011)

Well I'm happy to report that today I had my interview with Bowers Ambulance and was offered a job with them. As a relative note, the tattoos did come up, Randy and Karen said they didn't care, they don't mind them at all, obviously yes, it's more the patients we serve that mind them. Cool thing is I don't have to wear the long sleeve uniform if I don't want, I can just wear an under armor long sleeve which is supposed to be a lot more comfortable. As for the hand tattoo, Randy said there's not much we can do about that….and they still hired me.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 22, 2011)

not to go off thread here, but whats with the no facial hair policies in place? I did an N95 Respitator test at the hospital with a goatee and I passed no problem.... so if it was neatly upkept in EMS, why the problem?


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 23, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> not to go off thread here, but whats with the no facial hair policies in place? I did an N95 Respitator test at the hospital with a goatee and I passed no problem.... so if it was neatly upkept in EMS, why the problem?



I'm assuming the same problem with tattoos, it's looked at as being associated with unprofessionals apparently


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 23, 2011)

blastereosloud said:


> I'm assuming the same problem with tattoos, it's looked at as being associated with unprofessionals apparently



But moustaches are allowed.. whats up with that?...I'd look like a creeper if that was the case


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 23, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> But moustaches are allowed.. whats up with that?...I'd look like a creeper if that was the case



LOL, anyone wanna mustache ride? :rofl:

You'd be the mayor of creep town if you approached your patients like that, haha

You're right, that is weird. But realistically it isn't any weirder than that whole only 25% of your tattoo can be showing rule that someone else mentioned in this thread.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 23, 2011)

blastereosloud said:


> LOL, anyone wanna mustache ride? :rofl:



I Dooo... I Vant One!! 

Great movie!

Maybe I can sport a handlebar, but not sure. May just stick to 5 o'clock shadow


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 23, 2011)

*My nursing college gPA went up when I shaved my moustache.*

One's appearance must be viewed in its cultural context, not simply referred to as "freedom of speech". I wouldn't go to Saudi Arabia and wear a Menachim Begin T-shirt, or a binh-Laudin jacket and checkered head cloth to New York City. 

Just to quote one person, "We were bored, so we went out and got us some tats"...and this person was on food stamps.
NOTE: my offspring have tats. Oh, well.......


----------



## pa132399 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have one tattoo it is easily covered on my right upper arm and it is my picture on here if anyone would like to know. So when being hired I never mentioned it and I have always left the fact that if they are covered they dont know so if i wanted to get a job with a company that has a strict tattoo policy i will have no problem.

you can call me the whacker with the patch on my arm permanently.


----------



## Seijou (Nov 23, 2011)

I wanted to chime in on this topic:

First of all, *Sigh*. I see the different arguments/sides here, and certainly I agree with some more than others.

Yes, It is absolutely your choice to get tats and you've made the decision(s) well aware of what it can do to your career - which is fantastic considering most people DON'T consider the consequences. But, and this is the key part here, what you wrote (see below) is completely your opinion. It's a reflection of how you feel based on what you see, etc etc. 



blastereosloud said:


> but I still heavily disagree with where we stand overall with tattoo acceptance in the workplace today.



Frankly (and i'm not trying to be rude, but looking at the big picture here), It doesn't matter how you feel. You're an employee and whoever is in charge gets to make the decisions about how want their employees to be presented. This decision may not reflect how that owner feels about tattoos (for example, I love tasteful ink but I'm arguing against you), but it's a decision for the sake of their company. 

Image and first impression means a lot. Wear wear flip flops and a baseball cap to your next interview and see if people take you seriously. 

I consider our EMTs and Paramedics to be healthcare professionals - then, their appearance should be clean and professional - just like many other healthcare professionals (doctors, etc). 

Now, the whole deal about whether or not tattoos have become more appropriate. I do agree, they have become more culturally acceptable. If your barista at Starbucks has a few tats, it's all good. If you've got some ink, then you could still get a job at the cafe down the street. I'm referring to ink that is hard to cover up. I think we've changed as a society and began accepting this.

But really, if you work in a setting where you are required (and rightfully so) to be clean, considerate, professional, etc - then you shouldn't be complaining about why your decisions have put you in a bad light!

You could have absolutely gotten tattoos that were easy to cover (and many do), so this isn't rocket science or anything. I too, am really into tattoos on the back of the forearm. But I realize that very few people will take me seriously.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 23, 2011)

I love tattoos. I would love to have complete sleeves. 
With that being said, what's more important self-expression through body art or getting a career that'll support myself and family? Pretty easy answer to me. Just because you view tattoos as self-expression and professional does not mean every one in the world has to agree. It's called opinion. Your future boss could have the opinion that tattoos are unprofessional, why is that wrong? It is their OPINION. 
And while I love tattoos I do not see the obsession in forcing others to agree with them. It's just ink, who really cares? One day you will be 90 years old with your skin all wrinkled and your tats will be unrecognizable, are you really going to care then?


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 23, 2011)

Seijou said:


> I wanted to chime in on this topic:
> 
> First of all, *Sigh*. I see the different arguments/sides here, and certainly I agree with some more than others.
> 
> ...




Well first of all, who said I was complaining? At least not about what you were referencing to. I'm just curious, did any of you know that there have been many reputable surgeons with full sleeve tattoos, working alive and well today? I just thought id throw that in there so you wouldn't think I'm just attacking a specific part of EMS. I get your point, you and 10 other people that have replied to this thread have just repeated the same thing over and over, please understand me when I say, I GET IT. I'm not reading anything new that I haven't already heard or read. Like I had previously mentioned however, the stigma that is on tattoo art is in my opinion something different than what someone else on here mentioned about wearing a bin laden t-shirt. You are comparing apples to oranges, sorry. That's like saying all bandanas are bad just because gangs like Bloods and Crips have a color war involving them. Had you said, what you said in comparison to someone with a swastika tattoo across their forehead or something in that nature then yes, I would agree with you. Trying to say that tattoo art is all in all a bad thing that projects some sort of evil unprofessional image is not right not to mention fair in my opinion. Henna? Anyone heard of it? Almost anywhere you go henna is considered a form of art, but I'm sure there are plenty of people out there who have opinions otherwise on that too.


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 23, 2011)

terrible one said:


> I love tattoos. I would love to have complete sleeves.
> With that being said, what's more important self-expression through body art or getting a career that'll support myself and family? Pretty easy answer to me. Just because you view tattoos as self-expression and professional does not mean every one in the world has to agree. It's called opinion. Your future boss could have the opinion that tattoos are unprofessional, why is that wrong? It is their OPINION.
> And while I love tattoos I do not see the obsession in forcing others to agree with them. It's just ink, who really cares? One day you will be 90 years old with your skin all wrinkled and your tats will be unrecognizable, are you really going to care then?




You people really are so eager to lace into someone else with an opinion that doesn't jive with yours that you must skip a lot of the reading. I NEVER SAID anyone needs to believe in my same opinion of tattoos let alone agree. This thread didn't even have the intention of it going to this point, some jack *** just decided to get on his high horse and start ranting off about this that and the other with tattoo culture even though this thread I started had nothing to do with even addressing that issue. I'm fine with some other person's opinion on tattoo, especially an employer, that's up to them all I was saying was I don't like the stigma it still has, not once did I say, they NEED to change it, if you must disect it, it was wishful thinking if that helps.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 23, 2011)

blastereosloud said:


> I NEVER SAID anyone needs to believe in my same opinion of tattoos let alone agree. I'm fine with some other person's opinion on tattoo, especially an employer, that's up to them all I was saying was I don't like the stigma it still has, not once did I say, they NEED to change it,



So I guess I am confused. You understand that prospective employer's are allowed an opinion, and that may be that tattoos are unprofessional.




blastereosloud said:


> How unfortunate that tattoos are still looked at with such a stigma. I get part of why it is the way it is, but with how far we've come from how tattoo work was originally looked upon as, you'd think long sleeves and "deal breakers" would be a thing of the past at this point.




Yet, you are upset at the stigma associated with tattoos, even though you realize why this may be.




blastereosloud said:


> I used to live in Whittier, and it's still an area I frequent very often. If you've ever seen their police department, it's a joke how they look. Almost ALL of them are firstly, younger than me, and secondly, sleeved up, tatted up and well, you get the picture. And these are cops!




Then you criticize other professionals by stating they "look like a joke" due to having tattoos.




blastereosloud said:


> but in my opinion, it should all be looked at on a case by case basis.




And finally you state that "in your opinion" it should be looked at on a case by case basis. So what happens if HR or Supervisor doesn't agree with your case? Clearly you don't agree with Whittier PD's policies. Maybe this adds to the very stigma you are trying to prevent?

I think you need to clarify your own tattoo belief before getting so upset over how others view them.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 23, 2011)

I guess my point would be if you understand that an employer is allowed an opinion and your allowed an opinion and those two may not be the same....why so mad?


----------



## Seijou (Nov 23, 2011)

I said you were complaining because:



blastereosloud said:


> How unfortunate that tattoos are still looked at with such a stigma. I get part of why it is the way it is, but with how far we've come from how tattoo work was originally looked upon as, you'd think long sleeves and "deal breakers" would be a thing of the past at this point. I guess it still depends on where you go.



1) It sounded like you were complaining here.



blastereosloud said:


> I used to live in Whittier, and it's still an area I frequent very often. If you've ever seen their police department, it's a joke how they look. Almost ALL of them are firstly, younger than me, and secondly, sleeved up, tatted up and well, you get the picture. And these are cops!



2) It sounded like you were complaining here. 



blastereosloud said:


> I'm sort of not as nervous anymore because I feel like I don't care as much since I almost feel like I'm certain that I'm not going to get the job because of my hand. -_-



3) It sounded like you were complaining here.



blastereosloud said:


> JI came to the conclusion that I was not going to allow myself to censor my expression just because the whole view of tattoo art in the workplace has not yet reached a more pleasant standing point.



A point that another fellow mentioned. You clearly knew what you were doing  but it seems you felt your freedom of expression was more important than your livelihood (or being able to take care of your family down the road, etc). So you looked at the situation and said - OK, I'm okay with how this affects my career. But then you started "complaining".



blastereosloud said:


> I never said that it wouldn't make me hard to employee, nor did I not realize that when I got my tattoos. Lack of judgement? Not really. I just told you, twice now I knew when I got every single one of my tattoos what potential future repercussions could occur, just because I decided to still get them done doesn't show lack of judgement. I made a decision, and went ahead with it. Please explain to me how you still consider that a lack of judgement on my part? Just because I refuse to shelter my means of expression for a potential employer? You and me may make different kinds of decisions in our lives, that does not in anyway shape or form however show a lack of judgement on my part.



I'll try to explain. Someone else may think it is "lack of judgement" because they would have done what you did if they were in your shoes. You made a decision and you're happy with it, but some people don't think the best you could have made. And the problems that can potentially arise in regards to finding a job are entirely a result of your decisions (because, as we discussed before, you could have gotten concealable tattoos). Yes - I know, you are now employed and your employers are cool with it. I'm glad, congrats!



blastereosloud said:


> I'm assuming the same problem with tattoos, it's looked at as being associated with unprofessionals apparently



I think what some of us are trying to get across is that: We're similar to YOU. We dig tasteful tats and we can certainly appreciate them. But I draw the line somewhere. Freedom, just like your freedom to be uncensored isn't really free, it comes at a price. I know what that price is, and as much as I want to get a wicked tat on my forearm (been set on it for about 4 years now), I keep pushing myself away because I care about being able to feed myself, and the people I care about. I value that more than being able to express my individuality however I want it.



blastereosloud said:


> That's like saying all bandanas are bad just because gangs like Bloods and Crips have a color war involving them. Had you said, what you said in comparison to someone with a swastika tattoo across their forehead or something in that nature then yes, I would agree with you. Trying to say that tattoo art is all in all a bad thing that projects some sort of evil unprofessional image is not right not to mention fair in my opinion. Henna? Anyone heard of it? Almost anywhere you go henna is considered a form of art, but I'm sure there are plenty of people out there who have opinions otherwise on that too.



If you're comparing tattoos to henna, you're kind of comparing apples to oranges yourself. The first point here that should be mentioned, might be the most obvious - Henna is not permanent. It is highly connected to certain cultures and (the ones which i've seen in person) are done for special occasions. They are very delicate patterns and are very beautiful. But they should not be put in the self boat as what we're talking about. Even the content of what is typically drawn in a henna can be vastly different than what people are getting now a days as tattoos...

And also, this is the second time you mention the swastika tattoo, etc. What I get across is that you're saying something like "Come on, It's not that bad." Well, that's up to how people interpret it. We don't know what kind of tattoos you have, and I'm sure we would interpret how tasteful they are diferently if we did see them. But I have to say, yes, it is a big deal. 

Many Yakuza would get tattoos, which would normally be concealed to the public. A lot of people who are in prison who are affiliated with gangs or gang  related activity have tattoos, or got them in prison for various reasons. No matter how you want to look at this, it does have negative implications to someone bearing a tattoo.


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 24, 2011)

Instead of responding to the last two individuals who posted a reply, I'll simply say this- this has clearly become one of those, "I'll have the last word if it kills me" sort of scenarios and this back and forth nonsense is absolutely not what i joined this forum for. I joined so I could ask questions about things, and use it as a research tool to find out important or otherwise miscellaneous information. I'm sure a lot of you, particularly the ones who I see post an average of 30 or more threads a day, have the time to sit here and get into royal debates with people you've never even met just for the sake of beating your POV's into the other reader. Be it for that reason, or just :censored::censored::censored::censored:s & giggles, I suppose I once again have to repeat what my intent on posting this thread was, and for whatever reason many of you have decided to come at me to try and do this back & forth crap that you may all have time for but unfortunately I don't. Had I even realized that some of you would have gotten as ridiculous as you did, I would have never even replied to the first debate triggered post. but I guess the silly adult in me thought this was a forum where people don't need to be on the defense with what they type. I have plenty to say in response to what the last two of you responded with however it's very clear that unless one side stops the debate it will just keep going. I hope you all enjoy your careers in EMS, you'll all be able to rest easier knowing I won't be using this forum very much in the future seeing as how wasting someone's time and being childish is some of your main MO's.


Cheers.


----------



## Seijou (Nov 24, 2011)

blastereosloud said:


> Instead of responding to the last two individuals who posted a reply, I'll simply say this- this has clearly become one of those, "I'll have the last word if it kills me" sort of scenarios and this back and forth nonsense is absolutely not what i joined this forum for. I joined so I could ask questions about things, and use it as a research tool to find out important or otherwise miscellaneous information. I'm sure a lot of you, particularly the ones who I see post an average of 30 or more threads a day, have the time to sit here and get into royal debates with people you've never even met just for the sake of beating your POV's into the other reader. Be it for that reason, or just :censored::censored::censored::censored:s & giggles, I suppose I once again have to repeat what my intent on posting this thread was, and for whatever reason many of you have decided to come at me to try and do this back & forth crap that you may all have time for but unfortunately I don't. Had I even realized that some of you would have gotten as ridiculous as you did, I would have never even replied to the first debate triggered post. but I guess the silly adult in me thought this was a forum where people don't need to be on the defense with what they type. I have plenty to say in response to what the last two of you responded with however it's very clear that unless one side stops the debate it will just keep going. I hope you all enjoy your careers in EMS, you'll all be able to rest easier knowing I won't be using this forum very much in the future seeing as how wasting someone's time and being childish is some of your main MO's.
> 
> 
> Cheers.



How are we being childish? You're blowing it out of the water. I thought we were having a conversation. You asked "how was I complaining", etc - and I answered you. But now you're doing the whole "I'm gonna be the better person and stop first" thing? It's not about who is wrong or right. I apologize if you took my posts in an offensive manner. I repeated the main point I was trying to get across to you a few times. In any case, because you weren't happy with the outcome of something shouldn't mean that it should discourage you enough from turning your back and going the opposite way. Give it some thought.


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 24, 2011)

Seijou said:


> How are we being childish? You're blowing it out of the water. I thought we were having a conversation. You asked "how was I complaining", etc - and I answered you. But now you're doing the whole "I'm gonna be the better person and stop first" thing? It's not about who is wrong or right. I apologize if you took my posts in an offensive manner. I repeated the main point I was trying to get across to you a few times. In any case, because you weren't happy with the outcome of something shouldn't mean that it should discourage you enough from turning your back and going the opposite way. Give it some thought.




Wow, I really am proving my own point here I guess, aren't I? I didn't come here to have debates (this wasn't a conversation). And it doesn't surprise me that you're gonna claim that whole "I'm being the better person" :censored::censored::censored::censored: here because why not? It gives you something else to attack me with and debate about. One day I might have enough drive and curiosity in me to figure out what makes you guys on the forums invest so much of the time that you do and that decide to (as I mentioned), get into arguments with people you've never even met, but for now I really don't care. I said in my last post, I didn't come here to throw out my beliefs or what have you, I (unlike you) don't have all the time in the world to keep going around in circles arguing my point of some story, and when I _do_ that, I much prefer to have a debate face to face anyway. And THAT is why I'm as I'm sure you're undoubtedly calling it, "turning my back and running away". If I feel like having a debate in the near future, I'll definitely come back to this forum and look some of you up.


----------



## Seijou (Nov 24, 2011)

Just sounds like you're throwing a fit, sorry your thread ended up this way. You wanted to throw your beliefs about tattoos what that means in a professional environment and some people didn't agree, but if you actually read through the thread you lost every argument because you couldn't back up any of your thoughts with rational, or logical explanations. What do you expect?

You told some people they weren't worth responding to, you called some children (and said you were acting like an "adult"), you claimed that you won't use the forum much anymore (for a really stupid reason!).

Whatever,

Good luck...


----------



## terrible one (Nov 24, 2011)

Seijou answered it pretty much spot on.

You asked for info regarding tattoos, you received feedback. Obviously you didn't like the responses and became defensive. I didn't see anyone attacking you or your beliefs. I'd even venture to say many people on here agree with tattoos, however, we explained why not every employer or public perception disagrees. 
Good luck with your career but be advised you will at some point have to explain your choices of tattoos if you are to continue in this field. And some people will disagree with you, I'd suggest not taking it personal.


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow you guys just don't stop, do you? I wasn't becoming defensive because I was getting feedback to a debate that I allowed myself to engage in, I was becoming defensive because my points all kept being taken out of context among other things and I lost the desire to go in this back and forth trying to RE-EXPLAIN every little thing. I think the fact that Seijou had to point out my reason as being a stupid one to leave the forum shows in itself why I have the right to be defensive about all this. Who the :censored::censored::censored::censored: cares? It's my reason and that's all that matters. You are the kind of people that have all the time in the world to sit here making endless posts that go back in forth in debate, for what? You said your point, I said mine. Is there really a reason to keep dragging this out any further? 

And Seijou, if this was about winning an argument, I'm sorry, I never got the memo. And according to you, this was a *conversation* not an argument, however I'm merely repeating what you said to me in a response. I'm not taking the whole tattoo thing personal, as I've explained before, it's your attacks that clearly have no end. You want to argue, trust me I'm much better to argue with in person. Look me up next time you're in Pasadena, I'd be more than happy to oblige.


----------



## Seijou (Nov 24, 2011)

blastereosloud said:


> Wow you guys just don't stop, do you?


 I threw in the towel during my last post.



blastereosloud said:


> I think the fact that Seijou had to point out my reason as being a stupid one to leave the forum shows in itself why I have the right to be defensive about all this.



I was trying to say it was a silly kind of stupid, and didn't mean it in a demeaning way...



blastereosloud said:


> Who the :censored::censored::censored::censored: cares? It's my reason and that's all that matters.



I don't know... you're kind of making a big deal out of it. I told ya I was sorry if I offended you. 



blastereosloud said:


> You are the kind of people that have all the time in the world to sit here making endless posts that go back in forth in debate, for what?



You're here too. 



blastereosloud said:


> You said your point, I said mine. Is there really a reason to keep dragging this out any further?



You're right, it's not... threw in the towel. 



blastereosloud said:


> And Seijou, if this was about winning an argument, I'm sorry, I never got the memo.



It wasn't.



blastereosloud said:


> You want to argue, trust me I'm much better to argue with in person. Look me up next time you're in Pasadena, I'd be more than happy to oblige.



I'm not sure what being in person and being here has to do with your ability to argue, or why we're talking about one's ability to argue.

Like I said, third time - I threw in the towel. I think you obviously wanted some responses since you had to reply to the post with all of these comments/questions. 

Again, 

Good Luck.


----------

